# Volunteering To Get Out More



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

I did this post over in another thread but thought I'd put it here as it's own thread as volunteering was part of how I got past my SA...Volunteering is definitely a way to get out more, meet people and enrich life.....

Hi All 

When I've wanted to change my life, initiate doing something different what I've done is volunteering...... 

There is a vast range of volunteer opportunities, some involve a lot of interaction with people and some relatively little. It could be walking dogs at a local SPCA, it could be helping with blind folks-shopping/reading, it could be helping with a local event-festival/fundraser/conference, it could be with any of hundreds of different charities or local projects, it could be with a whole range of environmental or social issues or causes, could be with politics, left, right or in the middle etc etc etc..... 

Clearly some volunteering would involve too much interaction with people but others would be less, a lot of major cities have some sort of a volunteer bureau for hooking people up with places, or there are newspapers, or libraries,or even just looking up agencies or groups in the phone book and of course the internet.... 

What one is looking for is something that one is reasonably interested in and a situation that is not to overstimulating in regard to SA. A couple of things about volunteer organizations is that in my experience there are a lot of really nice and caring people involved. If you were to say to someone that you experience social anxiety they are more likely to understand, accept and work with you than the regular population. Second is that as a volunteer with most groups/organization/projects/events etc you are welcomed valued and respected!!!!!! 

The thing about volunteering is that if it does not work out in one situation there is always many many others. Finding a good enough fit is what one is looking for..... 

Again there is many really great people involved in volunteering doing interesting and important work......and as a volunteer you will most likely be welcomed valued and respected...... 

I have done a lot of volunteering and it has really worked for me, I think it is worth trying out..... 

AllTheBest 
John H

-Anybodies thought/experiences etc?????


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Yes! Yes! Yes! I agree with you John. I completely agree with you.

Volunteering, well for me, was a good way to overcome my SA and still well serving continual process for overcoming my symptoms completely. I did also used a resource center like the one you described. For example for me, My local bereau is The Volunteer Center of San Francisco. Here's the website: http://www.thevolunteercenter.net/

for 5 years out of high school.....I've....

I've helped on a mailing on a newsletter about human rights towards physical and mental disabilities.

I'm spend time attending to cleaning tables, trash, serving food, washing dishes at a soup kitchen.

I've worked and contributed on a tile mosaic mural in an mural arts center.

I've did database for a non-profit.

I've did inventorying and stocking of pet food in another non-profit.

I tried one time to become a hospice volunteer but found out it was inappropriate for me.

I've helped one time bag groceries and distributed them to low-income individuals out in the public.

I've helped out at a kids outdoors event with setting up equipment, tables, and booths.

I've helped out at two different K-5 schools with their own little fair. One was manning a basketball booth and football booth. Oh, I also tried my luck since I got free tickets and played the dunking booth and guess what I dunked someone. Ha...ha...ha...that was fun!

The other I was helping out at the prize booth.

I've helped out in cleaning and maintaining a playground.

I've helped out reinnovate another playground.

I've helped out at a Boys and Girls Club.

I helped plant like 21 trees on three ocassions in neighboring districts.

I've helped out a smaller afterschool program ages 6-12.

A Jewish school preschool next door to that one.....even though I wasn't affliated with them....I helped run kickball games with each program in the same shared playground.

Oh the first volunteer stint I ever tried was in this elder Jewish community center in the arts department and I couldn't tolerate due to SA and other symptoms plaquing me.

To tutoring teens in web design.

In fact, I like it so much, the good, the helping, the type of people I'm surrounded with that I enjoy it so much, and seem to look forward to always.

Also to add, I've seem to grow a lot as a person, and still I think I am. From being extremely uncomfortable, to uncomfortable, to somewhat comfortable, to comfortable, to somewhat completely comfortable.....and I think in the years ahead.....it will be at the point of completely comfortable....
And also the social standpoint of it.....from unsocial, to somewhat social, to social......and again thinking ahead in years to come.....to somewhat completely socialable.....to ever completely social; socially healthy. Again to measure 5 years, I could say I've grown so much.

Speaking of volunteering, this upcoming year.....Even though I'm going to be a full time student upcoming semester, I'm in the process of becoming a hospital volunteer working at the pediatrics unit.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

This may be one of the best threads ever to be posted on this forum =)


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Unsure

Clearly you have used volunteering to make large changes from extremely uncomfortable, by stages to as far as somewhat completely comfortable, I see that this was over a five year period. I noticed also that you said that your first volunteering was at a elders center and that you couldn't tolerate it because of SA. 

From your long list you obviously went on to other things. That is absolutely terrific. I think you deserve to be very proud of your success!!!!!

It is also great that you expect further growth and progress.....

Thank You for sharing your story!!!

AllTheBest
John H


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I volunteered at the main library in my city. The personal interaction was minimal but I still had to deal with people... it was a good place to start... remember you need to feel uncomfortable first before you can feel comfortable...what you want to do is do it in stages... and when you feel comfortable it's time to step it up a notch...


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi David

You are right that you want to do it in stages, it is neseccary to face the uncomfortableness as long as it is not too overwhelming, then do some more...it will probably not be totally smooth, however progress can be made.....

AllTheBest
John H


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Shwin

That makes great sense to volunteer somewhere that you already have some experience......good for you for starting to "put things in motion!!!!".......

AllTheBest
John H


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

...mine is a lousy experience, but I didn't make any friends at Humane society (the only place I've volunteered at)...probably because all the cats and dogs and the sad atmosphere made me just too depressed to talk to anyone...


----------

